# iPad Spoof



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd hot link this youtube video, but it's of PG content. View with maturity

Great spoof on the new iPad


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

LOL Too funny Bill, and I use an apple laptop. I sent that to a couple of apple "fanboys" this morning....we'll see how that goes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats funny Bill.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is another one!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta admit Chris,

Each time that Hitler spoof starts up, I tun it off. It seems that it has been edited to apply to everything under the sun.

The last one was the recent senate election in Mass - for both sides.

I am sure there will be one about Toyota's accelerator pedal soon.

Sorry, not directed at you, you didn't make it.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

LOL I guess it's funny to me cause I haven't seen any other of those. Honestly it pretty sums my feelings towards the end however. I have to admit after looking closely (and apple editing their own video to NOT show flash now) I too am a little surprised it's not got basic flash. While I love my apple(s) for somethings I never did jump on the iPhone bandwagon. I guess partially due to the carrier I"ve used not having it and I'm pretty happy with the blackberry. 

Ok gotta go install linux on another old boat here LOL and get it going for one of the grandkids....(so not too much the fanboy here).


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

The dancing at the end is the funniest part of this video


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

:laughing:Funny as hell. lol


----------

